# Pc Power Supply Repair :is very simple with this



## رائد غسان (16 يناير 2007)

repairing a broken power supply is alot simpler than you might think
Nine times out of ten you can do it yourself for under $10.00


الملف المرفق ادناه يمكنك ويوضح كيف يمكن ان تصلح مزود الجهد للكمبيوتر بنفسك معتمدا على مبادىء اساسية تعرفها في الألكترونيات.
تعرف على دائرت:33: ه


----------



## ايهاب مازن (18 يناير 2007)

شكرا تم التحميل مع دوام التوفيق


----------



## engosamaahmed (26 يناير 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع الشيق وتم رالتحميل نفعنا الله وإياكم


----------



## Eng.Nueirat (29 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم على جهودك الرائعة
:14:


----------



## borolossy (4 فبراير 2007)

لك الشكر على هذا الملف الممتاز سوف تتم تجربة ما به


----------



## Alucky4ever (4 فبراير 2007)

1000 شكر يا عزيزى .... نرجو كتب قيمه لاصلاح اللوحه الام


----------



## الاريج الخالد (20 يوليو 2011)

يعطيك 1000 1000 1000 غافية


----------



## ادور (23 يوليو 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررركتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## اراس القيسي (1 أغسطس 2011)

اشكرك اخي العزيز


----------



## ghostdie90 (1 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم ..........


----------



## chako20037 (13 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## omrani1 (23 يناير 2012)

*شكرا على الموضوع الشّيّق*​


----------

